# Whats the deal on Onbuhimos?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all,
I've been toying with trying out an Onbuhimo, specifically a Freehand baby. I've already got a NG Ergo and a Freehand MT though, can I really justify "another" carrier that similar? What are the advantages of an On?


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

An onbuhimo is quicker to put on. It is best and easiest to use as a back carrier. Because it has a smaller body and no waist straps it is a bit cooler to wear, plus no waist straps dragging around.

IME it feels most comfortable with straps crossed in front, which is not the most flattering look. You can wear it rucksack style as well. It is not as versatile as a MT IMO. But, neither is the Ergo.


----------



## ktlady (May 27, 2005)

I love my onbus! I wear then tibetan style so I don't have anything tied around my waist. Like the pp said it is much quicker & cooler than a MT.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh, I so want one too... Anyone know a good site for purchasing them?


----------



## ktlady (May 27, 2005)

www.freehandbaby.com
http://www.babyspaceslings.com/onbuhimo.html


----------

